# Comcast Channel 200 Lineup Going Away



## ghuido (May 9, 2007)

All

I have heard several rumors around that on August 25th Comcast Channels in the 200 Range will be removed. This would complete the Channel 800 Migration.

Please update Season Passes Accordingly.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Season Passes are based on the channel call sign and will always choose the highest version of that call sign that is checked under channels you receive. So as long as the data is updated correctly the SPs should migrate on their own.

Dan


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

ghuido said:


> All
> 
> I have heard several rumors around that on August 25th Comcast Channels in the 200 Range will be removed. This would complete the Channel 800 Migration.
> 
> Please update Season Passes Accordingly.


Where are you located? In the ATL, the 200 channels are not duplicates. Most if not all of the local SD sub-channels are in the 200's. THe 800's are the HD versions of the 1 & 2 digit channels. With a few exceptions, they just add 800 to the SD channel #. For example, 46 is ESPN. 846 is ESPNHD. On the other hand, 246 is WGTVDT3.


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

In Forsyth County (Georgia), there are a lot of duplicates when the 800s went live. I think all of my SPs that were in the 200s are now in the 800 block.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

here in NJ- and for my particular head end we just got the insert in this month's bill (literally today for me). 

we have ~50 HD channels that are duplicated in the 150 to 215 range as well as 800+

Effective 8/16 They are getting rid of the duplicated in the lower range "so we can make more room for programming". (I was under the impression the duplicates where just pointers that used basically no additional data?) 

Here we have a slight coloration between 1-99 and 800-899 but it's not at all universal. Mostly just the broadcast channels match up. They recently added (past month or so) a few handfulls of HD and now every channel in the from 790 to 899 is basically filled with HD. With those new additions they've started using 1200's 1300's and 1500's with no apparently pattern. 

Would it kill them to make a consistent logical pattern? 

The day after the de-duplication (8/17) we get 11 new channels, 10 in SD and 1 in HD- none of them will be on the channels they free up by de-duplicating.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

For us there is a correlation between the original analog station number and the HD station, but it's weird. Basically they add the original channel number to 770, so 2 = 772, 4= 774, etc.... However one of our locals was 11 and that got mapped to 771. Luckily I have TiVo and don't really care which numbers channels use. 

Dan


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> .... Luckily I have TiVo and don't really care which numbers channels use.
> 
> Dan


exactly!

i wonder how the "normal" customers figure out there's one HD channel out at 13xx?


----------



## ghuido (May 9, 2007)

Dan203 said:


> Season Passes are based on the channel call sign and will always choose the highest version of that call sign that is checked under channels you receive. So as long as the data is updated correctly the SPs should migrate on their own.
> 
> Dan


I this accurate? My Season PAsses specifically state channel numbers (E.g. Castle (234) ) and it records it on that channel even thought it has a higher value channel available 803


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Yeah, I think he's wrong, and I hypothesized in another thread that talked about the same issue (not sure if it was the same area).. I SUSPECT (cannot guarantee) if he redid guided setup (or the 'partial part' that lets you just pick a new channel lineup) after the lineups are officially fixed, THEN it might transfer your SPs..

But without that, yeah, SPs are channel specific..


----------



## ghuido (May 9, 2007)

ghuido said:


> I this accurate? My Season PAsses specifically state channel numbers (E.g. Castle (234) ) and it records it on that channel even thought it has a higher value channel available 803


I stand corrected. LAst Night a couple of the 2XX channels dropped (Only 2). I got a system alert message on the TIVO PRemiere stating that it occured and that season passes where being moved to same call sign channels. I guess the dependency is that the channels have hte same call sign.

Sorry, Should have taken a picture of it.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

OK, awesome. I love learning something new about a product I thought I knew a ton about.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

What no one trusts me? I've been a TiVo user and an active member of this forum for 10 years. I know what's going on. 

Dan


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

I just got a letter from Comcast that this will take affect in Aug for my area.


----------



## ghuido (May 9, 2007)

Dan203 said:


> What no one trusts me? I've been a TiVo user and an active member of this forum for 10 years. I know what's going on.
> 
> Dan


Don't mean to upset. But I have learned over the years to trust but verify.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

MichaelK, I was also told that by a Comcast tech. They are not sending two channels out. It is one channel and the box finds the data and then sends it to two channels on the tuner.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

ghuido said:


> Don't mean to upset. But I have learned over the years to trust but verify.  Thanks for the info.


I wasn't upset, just teasing you guys. 

Dan


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> What no one trusts me? I've been a TiVo user and an active member of this forum for 10 years. I know what's going on.
> 
> Dan


It's those 2 inactive years that make us wonder what you're really up to, Mr. Joined in April 2000.


----------



## CharlesH (Aug 29, 2002)

SNJpage1 said:


> MichaelK, I was also told that by a Comcast tech. They are not sending two channels out. It is one channel and the box finds the data and then sends it to two channels on the tuner.


A video content stream is sent out on some arbitrary frequency on the cable, and the channel map in the cable card maps it to one (or more) logical channels that you see in your lineup. The physical channel can be changed on a whim by the cable company, as long as the channel map is also changed appropriately.


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

unitron said:


> It's those 2 inactive years that make us wonder what you're really up to, Mr. Joined in April 2000.


He's from Nevada, falling off the wagon is easy there. The good news is that he repented and came back...


----------



## emphasis (Jul 28, 2012)

Is this national or by region


----------

